# Low end power increased....why?



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Was using a straight through system headers back, no cats, no mufflers, no H or X pipe.

Low end performance certainly dropped and exhaust note was terrible too.

Had the cats put back in and a pipe welded in to link both exhausts (H section) just at the near the begining of the centre section.

The exhaust note is dramatically better (but possible room for improvement) and the low end performance has picked up too.

Could this be that re fitting the cats has increased low end grunt? And/or H section?

Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It is probally just in your head from the different sounding exhaust.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> It is probally just in your head from the different sounding exhaust.


Placebo effect, possibly, I'm not rulling it out. But there does seems to be a bit more pick up than before.


----------

